# Update from FWC on Circle Hooks in State Waters



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I got a response after emailing FWC on the topic of non-offset circle hooks and asked them specifically about Mustad Ultrapoint and they didn't answer my question exactly. Here is their response.

Mr. Cook, 

Thank you for your inquiry to the Division of Marine Fisheries Management. 

As you know, the new rules for state and federal waters of the Gulf of Mexico will require all commercial fishers and recreational anglers fishing for any Gulf reef fish species to use circle hooks, dehooking devices and venting tools. These new rules will become effective on June 1, 2008 in all waters of the Gulf of Mexico and affect all reef fish species including groupers, snappers, amberjacks, triggerfish, porgies, sea bass, hogfish, and tilefish.

There is a slight difference in regulations regarding circle hooks between state waters (out to 9 miles) and federal waters. Effective June 1, 2008, regulations will require the use of non-offset circle hooks when using natural bait to fish for reef fish in Florida State waters. Federal regulations just require any type of circle hook. Though it is usually better for enforcement and compliance, sometimes regulations between state and federal agencies differ. The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission has been promoting non-offset circle hooks for many years now and we felt we did not want to step back from that conservation message. Non-offset circle hooks have been shown in scientific studies to embed in the fish?s gut less frequently than offset circle hooks. In general, the smaller the degree of angle of the hook, the less likely the hook will be deeply embedded. The intent of these new regulations pertaining to circle hooks is to increase the likelihood that reef fish that are released will have a better chance of survival if released properly. FWC law enforcement officers will be taking an educational approach for a few months after the regulations take effect. If you have a circle hook that is 1/64? offset, you could take a pair of pliers and straighten it out, just like you would crimp down the barb. For more information, please visit our New Reef Fish Gear Rules webpage at (http://www.myfwc.com/marine/GearRules/index.htm).


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess they spelled it out right here...:banghead

"If you have a circle hook that is 1/64? offset, you could take a pair of pliers and straighten it out, just like you would crimp down the barb." 

I guess barbless means NO barb and a NON-offset hook means NO-OFFSET. 1/64" isn't much.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I sure hope the hook manufacturers will include thatoffset thing on the packages for easy selection.oke


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

This is f%$#@ ridiculous. I thought all of my hooks were legal (Lazer Sharps), but I guess not.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Gonna make fishing for Triggerfish a serious pain in the butt.

What about trolling lures of Grouper? Circle trebles?---Naaah, I don't think so.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

> *captken (5/27/2008)*Gonna make fishing for Triggerfish a serious pain in the butt.
> 
> What about trolling lures of Grouper? Circle trebles?---Naaah, I don't think so.




Trolling lures is not a natural bait, so the trebles are legal.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *P-cola_Native (5/27/2008)*This is f%$#@ ridiculous. I thought all of my hooks were legal (Lazer Sharps), but I guess not.


I'llbuy allyou got for.50 a pack/box?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is their new response to the Demon Circle Hooks.

Mr. Cook, 

If the Mustad Ultrapoint Demon Circle Hook is non-stainless and the point is not offset, but is turned perpendicularly back to the shank to form a general circular or oval shape, then it is allowable gear. Non-offset hooks are in one plane; therefore if you were to cut off the eye of the hook and lay the hook on a flat surface, it would lay flat without any gap between the hook and surface. I highly recommend that you contact Mustad to verify that their Ultrapoint Demon circle hooks meet these specifications.

I hope this assists with your inquiry. Please contact us if you require additional information.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (5/24/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Gone Fishin' Too (5/24/2008)*What is the best way to figure out which circle hooks are the illegal ones in the tackle box? Does anyone know what method the FWC will use to determine what is a legal circle hook? Please help!!!
> ...


:banghead:banghead:banghead They called me to get clarification..


----------



## legalhookin (Oct 4, 2007)

hey fishaholic, just giving from my experinces, i've been having great luck with the triggers using circle hooks, my 4yr old is murdering them. only complant is i was breaking alot of hooks on removal. bought some of thosemustad "demon" hooks the other day. there alot stronger looking. been using #2 hooks for the triggs. my boy uses #8 octopus circle on his 4300 pen and ugly stick combo......he's a MURDER!!!! hehe. good luck. the demon hooks i just looked at again.. they have some ofset also.....


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The Demon Circle hooks are not legal as per FWC. That stinks because they are as sharp as Owner at half the price. Those tiny demon circle hooks are murder on triggers that is for sure. The octopus hooks aren't concidered a circle hook either. They are getting rediculous between the new regs on fish quotas and now which hooks you can use. Pathetic


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lobsterman (5/29/2008)*The Demon Circle hooks are not legal as per FWC. That stinks because they are as sharp as Owner at half the price. Those tiny demon circle hooks are murder on triggers that is for sure. The octopus hooks aren't concidered a circle hook either. They are getting rediculous between the new regs on fish quotas and now which hooks you can use. Pathetic


:doh:doh If the off-set on the Demon Circle Hooks is small and they are so sharp, and cheaper and you want to use them....then straighten them out if it can in fact be done....PROBLEM Solved

This hook started as a NON OFF-SET Hook. Took me less then 30 seconds to get the (in a different area) Vice Grips, lock in vise and OFF-SET the hook. And this is a Tuna hook.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (5/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *lobsterman (5/29/2008)*The Demon Circle hooks are not legal as per FWC. That stinks because they are as sharp as Owner at half the price. Those tiny demon circle hooks are murder on triggers that is for sure. The octopus hooks aren't concidered a circle hook either. They are getting rediculous between the new regs on fish quotas and now which hooks you can use. Pathetic
> ...


Any time you bend or straighten metal you weaken it so you will loose part of the reason for using them in the first place. I hate equiptment failure, especially when you hang big wally and he is coming to the boat nicely and then something gives. So I will just stick with Owner Circle Hooks even though they cost a bit more. I haven't had one fail yet and I have had Eagle Claw Lazer sharp fail 3 or 4 times. So they aren't even allowed on my boat anymore. And regular Mustads are just too darn dull. A guy on my boat yesterday lost 2 thirds of his fish because he couldn't hook them. Nothing more aggrevating.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

I tried using circle hooksa few weeks back on a chicken rig on a spot I knew there were trigger fish on. The guys at outcast were kind enough to show me a good trigger circle hook size and give me pointers:

"reel and pull up with a steady pressure to set the hook. don't jerk etc"

My fishing partner was usingregularhooks and caught 3 nice triggers while all i did was lose bait. I switched back over to regular hooks and started catching triggers right away.

Guess i wasn't doing it right some how.I was getting trigger bites,and i wasn't trying to set the hook hard etc. Appreciate any tips on techniques using circle hooks for trigger fish.

Mark W


----------

